# Beethoven's Legacy Competition



## Kirk1701 (Jun 30, 2020)

This drifted across my Instagram feed yesterday. It appears to be only open to Canadian residents, but I'm sure there are a few here. 

I've slunk back to my woodshed after the Spitfire Westworld contest, so I shan't be participating. That doesn't mean I wouldn't enjoy watching it from the cheap seats as it were.









Orchestre Métropolitain - Yannick Nézet-Séguin


Découvrez tous les concerts de l'Orchestre Métropolitain : détail des concerts, billetterie, concerts en webdiffusion, programmation, événements, musiciens, histoire...




orchestremetropolitain.com


----------



## Rory (Jun 30, 2020)

Translated from French to English, the competition is limited to people who meet the following criteria:

Canadian citizen or resident;

40 years old or less on August 1, 2020;

Available to attend rehearsals and concerts in Montréal between June 3 and June 13, 2021;

The submitted work must be unpublished, that is to say never published or professionally performed;

A participant can only submit one work.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 6, 2020)

40 years or less = discrimination


----------



## José Herring (Jul 6, 2020)

Leon Portelance said:


> 40 years or less = discrimination


Yep, understood enough French to read that.


----------



## Rory (Jul 6, 2020)

Leon Portelance said:


> 40 years or less = discrimination



So is the fact that it’s limited to Canadian citizens and residents.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rory said:


> So is the fact that it’s limited to Canadian citizens and residents.



There's no pleasing some people lol


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m a Canadian but am 65.


----------



## Rory (Jul 6, 2020)

Leon Portelance said:


> I’m a Canadian but am 65.



The terms of the competition, including the prizes, make it clear that this is intended to be an opportunity for younger composers and a way to promote four younger composers and their work. I don't see the crime in that.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rory said:


> The terms of the competition, including the prizes, make it clear that this is intended to be an opportunity for younger composers and a way to promote four younger composers and their work. I don't see the crime in that.



My thoughts exactly. I'd take a whack at it myself, but I'm pretty sure I'd be an embarrassment.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 6, 2020)

Darn, really wishing I knew about the dual citizenship option when I was 18. Though I think I'm a few years too old now to be under 40. Just a few though. 

Definitely a good opportunity for any of the younger Canadian composers. Sounds like they will play your score.


----------

